# Cottonwood trees...



## Mr. Peet (Sep 13, 2018)

Ten foot DBH is big, but there are many bigger. 
The AZ tree that @Nubsnstubs had pictured is large. It has been argued to be multiple stems, some say 3, some say 4 stems. Here is the previously unregistered Champion Eastern Cottonwood for New York state. It was 10 feet 4 inches, DBH and 102' feet tall. The owners refused to list it with the DEC to limit trespassers wanting to see it. It was on the road edge, so we stopped every few years. The town of Moravia stopped using sand and cinders in the winter and went to salt, calcium and bromide mixes and killed the tree in a decade's time. It now stands as a grey ghost. The date in the last picture is 2016, not 2006. Simple mistake when changing camera batteries.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 13, 2018)

Mark, it's funny how I can't really tell size of something until I have something to scale it with. It didn't have the look of real big until you and the kid stood next to it. Thanks for posting the pictures.......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 14, 2018)

oh man...they just cut it all off....shame.
I really wish they would come up with another way to run power. It is sad to see these trees just chopped to hell because they are "in the way of progress"...

cool tree before hand though. I have one in my back yard, not as big...but it is big....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 14, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> oh man...they just cut it all off....shame.
> I really wish they would come up with another way to run power. It is sad to see these trees just chopped to hell because they are "in the way of progress"...
> 
> cool tree before hand though. I have one in my back yard, not as big...but it is big....


are yall turnin into a tree hugger now....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 14, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> are yall turnin into a tree hugger now....



Sometimes....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Sep 14, 2018)

The tree's canopy doesn't appear too in the 2007 & 2012 pics so maybe it was already dying from old age. Maybe de-icing chemicals just accelerated what mother nature already started. Regardless, I sure hope somebody gets some use out of the burls. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 14, 2018)

Karl_TN said:


> The tree's canopy doesn't appear too in the 2007 & 2012 pics so maybe it was already dying from old age. Maybe de-icing chemicals just accelerated what mother nature already started. Regardless, I sure hope somebody get some use out of the burls. Thanks for sharing the pics.



I'm sure old age played into it as well. It declined quite fast after the road crews changed their common ways to the modern poisons. About 9 other trees close by are declining as well. Historical society is pissed. No power lines, it was topped over the road, eminent domain by the county to limit liability to those driving underneath.

@ripjack13


----------

